# VT - Officer Involved Shooting



## TripleSeven (Aug 28, 2004)

STATE OF VERMONT
DEPARTMENT OF PUBLIC SAFETY
VERMONT STATE POLICE

*PRESS RELEASE*

INCIDENT: OFFICER INVOLVED SHOOTING

Contact: Sgt. John Flannigan / Public Information Officer (802) 872-4056

CASE #: 06B301520

STATION: Bradford

DATE/TIME: June 24, 2006 / approximately 7:00 P.M.

LOCATION (specific): Town of Corinth / Copper Mine Road

DECEASED: Fortunati, Joseph, A. AGE: 40

CITY, STATE OF RESIDENCE: Fairlee, Vermont

SUMMARY OF INCIDENT

Over the last several days Joseph Fortunati had engaged in threatening behavior towards individuals while camped in a tent in the middle of Copper Mine Road in the Town of Corinth.

On June 24, 2006 at approximately 11:50 A.M. Vermont State Police - Bradford were contacted by Robert Fortunati Sr. Mr. Fortunati advised that he went to speak with his son, Joseph Fortunati earlier in the morning, regarding the recent behavior towards his wife and son, Robert Jr. and other individuals, that had taken place while he was camped out in a tent on Copper Mine Road. Mr. Fortunati reported to police that when he and other family members approached Joseph, Joseph pointed a firearm at Robert Jr. and threatened to shoot him. As the family members departed, Joseph threatened to harm them as well.

Based on the criminal behavior reported to the Vermont State Police by family members regarding Joseph Fortunati, members of the Vermont State Police responded to the scene on Copper Mine Road where he was camped out.

Members of the Vermont State Police spoke with Joseph Fortunati for several minutes in attempts to get him to comply with their orders. Joseph Fortunati continued to disobey orders, became confrontational and began to move from his vehicle that was parked nearby, to the wooded section off the roadway, with a firearm. Troopers used less than lethal devices in attempts to subdue Joseph Fortunati several times without success. Joseph Fortunati brandished a firearm in a threatening manner and attempted to engage Vermont State Troopers at scene.

Members of the Tactical Services Unit fired upon Joseph Fortunati and he was killed during the incident.


----------

